# Lắp camera quan sát cho trường trung cấp nghề công nghệ Hà Nam - phamduycctv



## thanhhang84 (3 Tháng hai 2020)

_*Trường trung cấp nghề công nghệ Hà Nam vừa là trường dạy nghề lại có xưởng sản xuất đồng thời cũng là địa điểm tổ chức thi sát hạch giấy phép lái xe hạng A2. Do vậy, công tác bảo đảm an ninh trật tự trong trường học được ban lãnh đạo nhà trường đặc biệt chú ý. Do đó, việc lắp camera quan sát cho trường học được ban lãnh đạo lựa chọn như môt giải pháp tối ưu nhất. Dưới đây là một số hình ảnh thực tế lắp đặt mời quý vị và các bạn tham khảo.*_
*Công dụng của camera đối với các trường học*
*




*
Bạo lực học đường, người ngoài vào gây gổ với học sinh trong trường hay mất cắp tài sản vẫn luôn là những vấn nạn đáng báo động đối với các trường học. Chính vì vậy lắp đặt camera là giải pháp để ngăn chặn tốt nhất những vấn đề này.
Đối với trường trung cấp nghề công nghệ Hà Nam việc lắp camera sẽ giúp nhà trường đảm bảo công tác an ninh một cách tốt nhất. Vì nhà trường kiêm khá nhiều chức năng và mở rộng nhiều lĩnh vực nên việc có nhiều người lạ ra vào thường xuyên là không thể tránh khỏi. Trong khi đó 1 bảo vệ là không đủ để đảm bảo an ninh và bao quát hết được tình hình diễn ra tại những khu sinh hoạt chung của trường học. Vì vậy, việc lắp đặt camera giúp nhà trường đảm bảo an ninh tốt hơn, giảm thiểu và ngăn chặn sớm nhất tình trạng bạo lực học đường có thể xảy ra.
Thêm vào đó, việc lắp đặt camera giúp nhà trường quản lý tài sản một cách hiệu quả nhất, đặc biệt trong những kỳ thi sát hạch lái xe có quá nhiều xe tập trung và được gửi tại trường.
Lắp camera nhà trường có thể chủ động truy xuất lại camera khi cần thiết nếu có bất cứ nghi ngờ gì về việc mất trộm tài sản hay khi có những vụ việc đáng tiếc xảy ra tại trường.
*Lắp đặt camera quan sát cho trường trung cấp nghề công nghệ Hà Nam*
*



*
Theo đúng như mong muốn của ban lãnh đạo nhà trường, chúng tôi tư vấn và giúp trường lựa chọn sản phẩm camera HIKVision 2mb có thể quan sát tốt những hình ảnh tại khu vực cần quan sát cả ngày lẫn đêm, cho hình ảnh sắc nét nhất. Đầu ghi hình chất lượng tốt lưu trữ được nhiều thông tin hơn và lưu trữ trong thời gian dài hơn.
Sau khi khảo sát tất cả những không gian cần lắp đặt camera, chúng tôi đã chọn được 4 vị trí tối ưu lắp đặt, từ hình ảnh thu được từ 4 camera này, ban lãnh đạo và giáo viên nhà trường có thể bao quát được tình hình an ninh và học sinh của mình tại những không gian chung như hành lang lớp học, sân trường và cả khu vực thi sát hạch bằng lái xe.
Lắp bộ *4 camera giám sát Hikvision 2MP* tại trường học với giá siêu rẻ chỉ 7.890.000đ(chi phí này có thể thay đổi tại các thời điểm khác nhau), chúng tôi cam kết bảo hành 2 năm cho toàn hệ thống và bảo trì hoạt động camera lên đến 3 năm.
Bạn cần lắp đặt camera cho gia đình, trường học hay nhà xưởng, chỉ cần liên hệ với phamduycctv theo số Hotline *097.253.25.25 (24/7)* để được tư vấn và lắp camera nhanh chóng nhất.


----------



## thanhcongvietnamco (15 Tháng tư 2020)

Bao quát tổng thể thôi, chứ 2 camera này thì sao kiểm soát hết trường được chủ thớt, tư vấn lắp thêm đi, nhiều điểm chết lắm^!^


----------

